# >> Keitara's Art Auction << ENDED



## Keitara (Apr 29, 2015)

Spoiler: example























Spoiler: example


























 This auction is *independent* from my Commission & Freebs Thread.





 The winner will get his drawing in the following priority: RLC - auction - freebs





 However, I only work on the weekend. One character takes usually 10 hours to make, please consider this and please *don't rush me.*





 I may *extend or shorten the end date* of the auction.





 These auctions only take place *occasionally*. They might show up more often or never again. 





 As I am still unsettled, styles mentioned above may *vary*.



*Males* are currently *unavailable* for lilly chibi, sorry. Males for biggy chibi are okay now!





 I won't do mecha, detailed armor, gore, NSFW, grandparents, villagers, animals. Only 1 character.





 I'll upload the winner's finished drawing to dA, but I'll *credit* of course.





 There's *no snipe guard* or anything. Please be aware of my *different time zone*.​






​
*
WINNER: ARDREY+HYOGO ​​*
*SB:* 300 tbt 
*MI:* 50 tbt
*AB:* I just realized that AB makes no sense because I'd have to start on it immediately now and I don't have the time for that atm. I need my time until the end date of the auction for other stuff, sorry. I'm stupid.
*End Date:* Saturday; 05/16/2015; 3 am CEST

HAPPPPPPPPPPPPYYYY BIDDINNNNG IF SOMEONE BIDS AT ALL hahahaha hahaha  ha ...​​​​


----------



## Kailah (Apr 29, 2015)

sb!


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Apr 29, 2015)

AB should be a billion bells! Your art is amazing! I hope u can get a lot of TBT from this auction ^.^


----------



## pillow bunny (Apr 29, 2015)

yay I can't wait to see what you draw!


----------



## cheezyfries (Apr 29, 2015)

AB should be like 1k lol your art is worth that, probably even more XD 400!


----------



## Kailah (Apr 29, 2015)

cheezyfries said:


> AB should be like 1k lol your art is worth that, probably even more XD 400!



i agree with the AB~ and 450!


----------



## cheezyfries (Apr 29, 2015)

500!

and i spend all the tbt i just earned lol ;v;


----------



## Kailah (Apr 29, 2015)

550! c:~


----------



## Shirohibiki (Apr 29, 2015)

600 uvu


----------



## Kailah (Apr 29, 2015)

650~ c:


----------



## Shirohibiki (Apr 29, 2015)

ah, 700!


----------



## Keen (Apr 29, 2015)

1,000


----------



## ATotsSpot (Apr 30, 2015)

Aww....I'm still broke from the last auction....lol.  This gives me 2 weeks to earn some bells.  Love your art!  <3


----------



## UtopiaJ (Apr 30, 2015)

ATotsSpot said:


> Aww....I'm still broke from the last auction....lol.  This gives me 2 weeks to earn some bells.  Love your art!  <3



Haha I totally understand! I've been hoarding myself, getting ready for an art contest later! :3  I'm jealous of everyone getting art from all of tbt's amazing artists!


On that note, I bid 1100 tbt!


----------



## Keitara (Apr 30, 2015)

eeee
1100? this makes me nervous. Like, if you carry 300 dollars with you in some kind of dangerous area? Idk.

this auction still goes on for 2 weeks, no need to make yourself broke already haha!
But thank you guys so much for all this support. I'll give my best on this.

ALSO UPDATE: 
Males are available for biggy chibi!


----------



## Keen (Apr 30, 2015)

1200


----------



## Keitara (Apr 30, 2015)

booopa-whooop


----------



## The Pennifer (Apr 30, 2015)

Amazing talent! 1300  ♥ ‹(•?-)›


----------



## Keitara (May 1, 2015)

boops


----------



## ATotsSpot (May 2, 2015)

Bump.


----------



## toastia (May 2, 2015)

bump


----------



## Keitara (May 3, 2015)

another booop . . .
thanks for booping guys ;v;


----------



## ATotsSpot (May 3, 2015)

Bump.


----------



## pillow bunny (May 3, 2015)

boop


----------



## ATotsSpot (May 4, 2015)

Morning bump.


----------



## Keitara (May 5, 2015)

blurp


----------



## ardrey (May 5, 2015)

Is there a snipe guard? O:


----------



## Keitara (May 6, 2015)

ardrey said:


> Is there a snipe guard? O:




Nope ^^ Would be too much trouble for me haha.


----------



## Prabha (May 6, 2015)

your art is so pretty.. I want to be u //smiles and sobs quietly


----------



## Diamond Dreams (May 6, 2015)

9,000 bells Lily chibi!! It's adorable!!


----------



## Keitara (May 6, 2015)

Prabha said:


> your art is so pretty.. I want to be u //smiles and sobs quietly



ughghghg what are you sayingggg
There are thousands of artists out there who draw way prettier than i do. let me sob together with you :'>

- - - Post Merge - - -



Diamond Dreams said:


> 9,000 bells Lily chibi!! It's adorable!!



9,000 tbt - what a dream DX But thank you for your compliment c:


----------



## Diamond Dreams (May 6, 2015)

Love your artwork

- - - Post Merge - - -

Welcome.  &#55357;&#56397;&#55356;&#57339;


----------



## Prabha (May 6, 2015)

Keitara said:


> ughghghg what are you sayingggg
> There are thousands of artists out there who draw way prettier than i do. let me sob together with you :'>



Trust me I stalk a lot of shops on here and peek at the art, and get super depressed. 
guess that's the only way to improve //cries on your shoulder


----------



## Keitara (May 6, 2015)

Prabha said:


> Trust me I stalk a lot of shops on here and peek at the art, and get super depressed.
> guess that's the only way to improve //cries on your shoulder



urrgh prabha, don't repeat the mistake I did. 
I also lurked everywhere and became discouraged, especially on dA because heck, the whole elite of the world is there, so I never wanted to sign up there. But lately I did. And I'm glad!
I somehow managed to get the courage to use these amazing artist's artwork as inspiration and motivation!!
It surely will take a while, but it's important to have a positive attitude, towards your own and other people's art.
They started drawing just like you, well, some are more and some are less talented, but talent doesn't matter, both can become equally good! 
Just keep trying and don't give up. Rant about how annoying it is to get something right and to become respected by others, but don't give up and have a little confidence c: 
AND SOON YOU WILL CONTROL THIS ART WORLD.


----------



## Prabha (May 6, 2015)

Keitara said:


> urrgh prabha, don't repeat the mistake I did.
> I also lurked everywhere and became discouraged, especially on dA because heck, the whole elite of the world is there, so I never wanted to sign up there. But lately I did. And I'm glad!
> I somehow managed to get the courage to use these amazing artist's artwork as inspiration and motivation!!
> It surely will take a while, but it's important to have a positive attitude, towards your own and other people's art.
> ...



oh my god~ this means so much.
Sometimes I tell myself to just give up because I'll never be as good and there is no point. ; v ;
but you're right! I try to look at it in a constructive way lately.

i really do hope that I can _fit in_ to this art world first xD
Aaah <3 this is just the thing I needed! Thank you ;-; ur art inspires me too hehe


----------



## ssvv227 (May 7, 2015)




----------



## Kailah (May 7, 2015)

holy 1300, keitara!! you go! c:


----------



## Keitara (May 7, 2015)

aww thanks for bumping guys!! ;v;


----------



## Yeosin (May 7, 2015)

Bidding 1400~


----------



## Keitara (May 8, 2015)

beurp


----------



## Keitara (May 9, 2015)

floop


----------



## toastia (May 9, 2015)

bump


----------



## Keitara (May 10, 2015)

thanks for bumping c;


----------



## Keitara (May 11, 2015)

yosh. . .


----------



## The Pennifer (May 11, 2015)

1500


----------



## kelpy (May 12, 2015)

bump


----------



## Keitara (May 12, 2015)

thanks for bumping c:


----------



## ardrey (May 13, 2015)

gah 1.6k

[size=-3]If I don't get this, I demand an art trade huehue[/size]


----------



## Keitara (May 14, 2015)

ardrey said:


> gah 1.6k
> 
> [size=-3]If I don't get this, I demand an art trade huehue[/size]



wowo omg, ardrey, thank you so much ^^'
ughugh an art trade with goddess ardrey O-O but I already got art from you once, is this even fair...?
btw, does your oc have a name now?


----------



## ardrey (May 14, 2015)

Keitara said:


> wowo omg, ardrey, thank you so much ^^'
> ughugh an art trade with goddess ardrey O-O but I already got art from you once, is this even fair...?
> btw, does your oc have a name now?



The OC with pink hair and a button eye? Her name is Camilla c:


----------



## Keitara (May 14, 2015)

ardrey said:


> The OC with pink hair and a button eye? Her name is Camilla c:



aah I meant story, not name, soorry >-<
Stupid craptara...


----------



## ardrey (May 14, 2015)

Keitara said:


> aah I meant story, not name, soorry >-<
> Stupid craptara...



Oh hehe nope no story yet. I think she's just gonna be my dress up doll xD


----------



## Hyoshido (May 14, 2015)

You got this Ards, I'll be here to back ur case if there's any snipers \o/


----------



## The Pennifer (May 14, 2015)

Jumping in again with  1700 ♥ ?(??-)?


----------



## ardrey (May 14, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> You got this Ards, I'll be here to back ur case if there's any snipers \o/



Mmmm ty bby ;D


----------



## Keitara (May 14, 2015)

ardrey said:


> Oh hehe nope no story yet. I think she's just gonna be my dress up doll xD



Heh I see. Do you have any other OCs?

- - - Post Merge - - -



The Pennifer said:


> Jumping in again with  1700 ♥ ‹(•?-)›



omg, thank you ^^'

- - - Post Merge - - -



Hyogo said:


> You got this Ards, I'll be here to back ur case if there's any snipers \o/



hero-hyogo's at it again 
So, ardrey is called Ards today?

- - - Post Merge - - -

btw, do you guys even notice that minimum increase is 50 TBT? You always increase 100 TBT o-O


----------



## Hyoshido (May 14, 2015)

Keitara said:


> hero-hyogo's at it again
> So, ardrey is called Ards today?


I just tend to call her that, I kinda find it cute for some silly reason
Dunno if she likes me doing that though ono


----------



## Keitara (May 14, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> I just tend to call her that, I kinda find it cute for some silly reason
> Dunno if she likes me doing that though ono



hahah, I find it sounds rather like a rowdy-buddy name, idk. I remember that at the beginning, I frequently mistook and mispelled her name as aUdrey. I'm glad I could come over this handicap DX
But I totally like it to give people nicknames, even if I'm not even really affiliated with them ^^
In this case, I'm also always a bit unsure if it's okay or not. But regarding ardrey, I'm sure she doesn't have anything against it c:


----------



## ardrey (May 14, 2015)

Keitara said:


> hahah, I find it sounds rather like a rowdy-buddy name, idk. I remember that at the beginning, I frequently mistook and mispelled her name as aUdrey. I'm glad I could come over this handicap DX
> But I totally like it to give people nicknames, even if I'm not even really affiliated with them ^^
> In this case, I'm also always a bit unsure if it's okay or not. But regarding ardrey, I'm sure she doesn't have anything against it c:



haha yah so many people make that mistake xD Simple's done it a few times, even on her graphics I think lol. I don't have the heart to correct her ^^; Ards is fine by me, I think Finnian called me that a few times too c:

Btw, 1.8k~


----------



## Keitara (May 14, 2015)

ardrey said:


> haha yah so many people make that mistake xD Simple's done it a few times, even on her graphics I think lol. I don't have the heart to correct her ^^; Ards is fine by me, I think Finnian called me that a few times too c:
> 
> Btw, 1.8k~



Thank you ^^' But I feel bad for taking your tbt away ;-;
Oh haha. I'm glad I'm not the only one xD
I'm sure she wouldn't be angry though ;o; Nobody can be mad at ardrey!
I find it funny how ards sounds like arts  I prefer ardrey though. How did you come to that name btw?


----------



## ardrey (May 14, 2015)

Keitara said:


> Thank you ^^' But I feel bad for taking your tbt away ;-;
> Oh haha. I'm glad I'm not the only one xD
> I'm sure she wouldn't be angry though ;o; Nobody can be mad at ardrey!
> I find it funny how ards sounds like arts  I prefer ardrey though. How did you come to that name btw?



Oh lol you're right, I never noticed that xD It's a reference to the high school I used to attend before I moved to Canada ^^


----------



## Yeosin (May 15, 2015)

*clears through*
Ahem. 
I BET TWO THOUSSSSSSSAND BELL TREE BELLS!
//2,000 bid please C:

*noticed *C*EST. Oops, cancel that~

*noticed 5/16 not 15, nevermind. Don't cancel that.


----------



## The Pennifer (May 15, 2015)

This is what happens when you prowl around on the Art threads late at night ... (well, semi-late on the Pacific West Coast!)
You impulsively increase your bid for beautiful, talented art work!!!! 
*2100 TBTs*


----------



## Keitara (May 15, 2015)

ThatOneCcj said:


> *clears through*
> Ahem.
> I BET TWO THOUSSSSSSSAND BELL TREE BELLS!
> //2,000 bid please C:
> ...



....what? What did just happen? o-O

- - - Post Merge - - -



The Pennifer said:


> This is what happens when you prowl around on the Art threads late at night ... (well, semi-late on the Pacific West Coast!)
> You impulsively increase your bid for beautiful, talented art work!!!!
> *2100 TBTs*



omg, you are nuts xD
Thank you so much ^^


----------



## Yeosin (May 15, 2015)

2,200 please!


----------



## Keitara (May 15, 2015)

ThatOneCcj said:


> 2,200 please!



thank youu ^^


----------



## Keitara (May 15, 2015)

small boop


----------



## Hyoshido (May 15, 2015)

Ards 1.8k + 500 from me? (if this is allowed lmao)


----------



## Keitara (May 15, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> Ards 1.8k + 500 from me? (if this is allowed lmao)



aaah you're too nice Hyogo 
Sure, I don't see a problem ^^

2 hours left!


----------



## Prabha (May 15, 2015)

Aaagh keitara so proud
I'm glad your auction got so high if I wasn't broke, I'd bid


beautiful art ; A ;


----------



## Keitara (May 15, 2015)

Prabha said:


> Aaagh keitara so proud
> I'm glad your auction got so high if I wasn't broke, I'd bid
> 
> 
> beautiful art ; A ;




aaah Godha is proud of me, I'm honored :'>
you are beautiful my dear 

and 1 hour left ^^


----------



## Keitara (May 15, 2015)

So, I can mentally prepare myself to draw ardrey's button girl Camilla 
HOW TO DRAW BUTTON EYES?!


----------



## The Pennifer (May 15, 2015)

Can I still bid? ... 2500 
(?`•.•??) (?`•.•??) 
*`•.?(?`•.•??)?.•? ♥ 
☆ ♥ `•.?.•? ♥ ? ☆.??.•??`♥ the Pen


----------



## The Pennifer (May 15, 2015)

Can I still bid? ... 2500 
(?`?.???) (?`?.???) 
*`?.?(?`?.???)?.?? ♥ 
☆ ♥ `?.?.?? ♥ ? ☆.??.???`♥ the Pen


----------



## The Pennifer (May 15, 2015)

Aaarrggghh. Double post! Lol


----------



## Keitara (May 15, 2015)

The Pennifer said:


> Aaarrggghh. Double post! Lol



no problem ^^

sorry, it's been 5 minutes after 3 am, so it has ended ; o ;
Ardrey + Hyogo won! ^^

Thank you all for bidding!!


----------



## Yeosin (May 15, 2015)

Congratz to the winners!!! 

*totally forgot about this as my phone alarm didnt go off ; w;*


----------



## The Pennifer (May 15, 2015)

Congrats to Ardrey and Hyogo!! happy for you - sniffle


----------



## ardrey (May 15, 2015)

Woahh, woah woahwoah WAT. Hyogo you're a god :'D TYSM <3 I will pay for the full thing tho cx don't worry


----------



## Hyoshido (May 16, 2015)

Naaaw Ards, lemme help pay D':


----------



## ardrey (May 16, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> Naaaw Ards, lemme help pay D':



shhshshshh, i already sent the bells ;D
I don't think Keit wants to draw my OC though lol, anything you want drawn?


----------



## Hyoshido (May 16, 2015)

Your post wanted to glitch, hope I can fix it lmaoo


----------



## ardrey (May 16, 2015)

Woah, i swear I replied but it isnt showing up so I'll type it again lol:

I already paid ;D so too bad cx


----------



## Hyoshido (May 16, 2015)

ardrey said:


> shhshshshh, i already sent the bells ;D
> I don't think Keit wants to draw my OC though lol, anything you want drawn?


n0000, I will not hush ok!!
But naaaw, I'm sure Keitara would have fun drawing your OC D': (Is the drawing thing aimed at me? ouo)



ardrey said:


> Woah, i swear I replied but it isnt showing up so I'll type it again lol:
> 
> I already paid ;D so too bad cx


tbt, greatest at glitching thread pages 8(
bruhhhh, I'll just give you 500 then we can be all fine :'D


----------



## ardrey (May 16, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> n0000, I will not hush ok!!
> But naaaw, I'm sure Keitara would have fun drawing your OC D': (Is the drawing thing aimed at me? ouo)
> 
> 
> ...



nonono why would you give me anything? I'm the one who owes you cx don't send me anything or I'll send back extra hahaha


----------



## Hyoshido (May 16, 2015)

ardrey said:


> nonono why would you give me anything? I'm the one who owes you cx don't send me anything or I'll send back extra hahaha


Hyogod's the guy that gives and keeps giving ...Atleast I hope it's like that ;_;
Also you don't owe me anything! I've just been a really patient man for your slots :'D


----------

